# Coach DIDO



## biz32 (Jul 2, 2019)

*SOCAL BLUES GOLDEN STATE..DIDO*


----------



## Surfref (Jul 2, 2019)

Teams, coaches and players change clubs all of the time.  What’s the big deal?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 2, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Teams, coaches and players change clubs all of the time.  What’s the big deal?


Because several were inquiring under another thread so Biz was kind enough to update us....


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hope it works out for him this time around at Blues. His exit last time was a bit unfair and he had some bad apples to deal with that are no longer there and now another clubs problem.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wonder why he left LA Premier?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 3, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Wonder why he left LA Premier?


as always follow the money


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 3, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Wonder why he left LA Premier?


Possibly because of the merger and it effecting his position on the DA coaching staff.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 3, 2019)

Jose has returned said:


> as always follow the money


That's a novel idea for someone performing a job. How's your philanthropic lifestyle treating you?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 3, 2019)

biz32 said:


> *SOCAL BLUES GOLDEN STATE..DIDO*View attachment 5001


Seems that the Blues name is popping in in a few more places lately.  Anyone have the scoop on their plans/strategy?


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Seems that the Blues name is popping in in a few more places lately.  Anyone have the scoop on their plans/strategy?


Step 1: Absorb
Step 2: ...
Step 3: Profit!

I know, I know, a well used meme...  And profit doesn't exactly equal evil...


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 3, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> That's a novel idea for someone performing a job. How's your philanthropic lifestyle treating you?[/QUOTEi have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 3, 2019)

You have no idea how to respond to a quote either.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 4, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Hope it works out for him this time around at Blues. His exit last time was a bit unfair and he had some bad apples to deal with that are no longer there and now another clubs problem.


Well Dodge’s name is missing on the staff list and now see Filipivic. AF has more lives than a cat.


----------



## biz32 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe that was one of the reasons he left LA Premier.  He was not a coach in the WPSL this season after being involved with it for years before.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 4, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Maybe that was one of the reasons he left LA Premier.  He was not a coach in the WPSL this season after being involved with it for years before.


Or there was something about the merger that prompted change!


----------



## Jose has returned (Jul 4, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You have no idea how to respond to a quote either.


one is a typo the other is trying to decode stupidity.


----------

